# Value on these?



## Euphman06 (Nov 7, 2016)

Seems to be in nice shape. I know that rear rack light is hard to find complete. What's the value on the bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Value always depends on your intentions--keep? flip? Enough of these have sold to do comps on. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 7, 2016)

Value doesn't change depending on intentions... just the amount you're willing to spend on it I'm a prewar collector, so I guess you can figure out my intentions from that. However, of all the middleweights this one is pretty cool and complete. I've had this bike before, but it was missing the tank guts, and the rack light in the back. I do have my uncles Flightliner, only post war bike I have, and that's only because it was in the family since new. 

I hate asking for values (have a few times lately) but it usually opens up a conversation about the originality and completeness of the bike as well which helps me learn.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 7, 2016)

Bike should retail for about $300 or so. Looks like a complete and presentable example.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2016)

I'd say it should fetch $350-$450. The handlebars are not correct. It would have the same bars as on a Spaceliner. This is a Murray Astro-Flite, which is a similar bike.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 9, 2016)

If you get a matching whitewall for the rear, it would definitely help sell the bike.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 10, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Value doesn't change depending on intentions... just the amount you're willing to spend on it I'm a prewar collector, so I guess you can figure out my intentions from that. However, of all the middleweights this one is pretty cool and complete. I've had this bike before, but it was missing the tank guts, and the rack light in the back. I do have my uncles Flightliner, only post war bike I have, and that's only because it was in the family since new.
> 
> I hate asking for values (have a few times lately) but it usually opens up a conversation about the originality and completeness of the bike as well which helps me learn.



I disagree, a Collector would pay more than someone trying to flip the bike, BIG differance........


----------

